# Canada Wood Source



## trillo15 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey Everyone!

Does anyone know where I can order wood chunks, delivered to Canada?  Ill we have up here in the great white north is Pine, Spruce and Poplar..  All the local stores just have wood chips that burn up too quickly. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hank R (Jun 3, 2018)

Where do you live? I bought a friend a cup of coffee and he brought me 23 lbs of apple wood. I cut into 3 in rounds and then split into small pieces.  Was on Vancouver island and there was a food truck smoker BBQ and he was using Alder, have not tried it but is is also a hardwood  I was told. Seems very hard when trying to split with a hammer and chisel.


----------



## trillo15 (Jun 3, 2018)

Up in Northern BC.  Only trees up here are pine, spruce and birch.. nothing suitable for smoking lol


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 3, 2018)

I sell smoking wood, have 7 different kinds. How much u think it would cost to send some up there? I'm in Washington right below u


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 3, 2018)

Trillo, I'm in Alberta.  IVe used both birch and willow for smoking.  Birch is a nice mild smoke that goes well with beef and veggies.  Willow is very similar to alder, and goes very well with seafood, pork, and veggies.
Gary


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## trillo15 (Jun 3, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Trillo, I'm in Alberta.  IVe used both birch and willow for smoking.  Birch is a nice mild smoke that goes well with beef and veggies.  Willow is very similar to alder, and goes very well with seafood, pork, and veggies.
> Gary



Intersting, I will have to try those.. what do you use for fruit wood for pork and chicken?


----------



## trillo15 (Jun 3, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> I sell smoking wood, have 7 different kinds. How much u think it would cost to send some up there? I'm in Washington right below u


I will have to look into it.  i am hearing that there could be an issue with Customs allowing wood across the border..


----------



## arcticcanoe (Jun 10, 2018)

trillo15 said:


> Up in Northern BC.  Only trees up here are pine, spruce and birch.. nothing suitable for smoking lol


I'm in Edmonton and same same. Wood chunk is tough to find and because of the Pine Beetle you can't bring in wood from BC. I use Crab Apple or Chokecherry, and from what Ive read Apple is Apple Cherry is Cherry. Everybody's mother has a Crab Apple tree. BBQ Country in Edmonton sells bags of wood chunk like your typical Hickory or Mesquite.


----------



## arcticcanoe (Jun 10, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food.8578/


----------



## nanuk (Jun 30, 2018)

poplar has pretty much the same flavour as the alders etc...  all white deciduous wood.

many local shops use white poplar to smoke sausage.

birch would be a hint sweeter.

diamond willow is killer on lake trout and char

red willow is to die for on brined walleye.

and in case you need a variety, go to the local lumber yard, buy a couple board feet of your favourite, and get a local woodworker to table saw it into dust.

I'm going to try to use a chainsaw to cut chips for a tube smoker, to see how they work.   gonna use a butchering chainsaw.


----------

